# Info on Sicily from expats living there



## stefano1952 (Feb 7, 2012)

Hello,
Since I have yet to make up my mind as to where I would ultimatelly like to retire in Italy, one of the places that I have been considering is Sicily.
Any American Expats living in Sicily that can provide any imput as to cost of living, best places to possibly move to, etc?
By the way, I am an Italian & US Citizen, so I would not have any of the usual issues such as visas, etc.

Mille grazie!


----------

